

Being smart is no longer a barrier to entry - payne92
http://blog.payne.org/2008/10/02/were-smart-is-no-longer-a-barrier-to-entry/

======
dnewcome
It would have been nice had the article gone into a little detail about what a
`non-replicable element' could be. I mean, for programming projects that you
intend to market, it kind of goes without saying that there should be a
differentiator that would give you a sustainable advantage. This article kind
of left me hanging. Beyond that, I'd argue that although the _mechanics_ of
software development has improved quite a bit, there is still plenty of room
to mess things up if you aren't good at thinking about programming problems.

